# I'm currently unemployed and afraid of getting a real job.



## BALROG (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello there, this summer I got so depressed/anxious that I ended up meeting with a psychiatrist and started medication.
It all started when I quit my first job. 
It was such a nice place, everything was ok, everyone was nice and comprehensive, I only endured 1 week or so and then quit.
Then I got a second job where the place wasn't so nice, but people was at least.
I quit at the 4th day.
Then here comes the 3rd job, which utterly sucked big time, the place and the people, I endured there for 4 weeks, maybe a little less, and quit again because I was starting to feel physically sick, every morning I would get nauseous and feeling like vomiting, and even diarrhea.

I haven't gotten a job since then, haven't even applied for one. 

I'm 23 and still live in my parents house, never ever had a real job, I just recently graduated from the university, I studied industrial engineering and the 3 jobs that I quit where field related, now I feel awful, like no one ever is gonna give me a chance again since I don't even have job experience, now that I start to think about it more seriously I think I shouldn't have quit those jobs, specially the first one, was awesome.

But everytime I start to think that I have to get out of the shell and face real life I start to get anxious/nauseous, I feel like I haven't done anything with my life, I don't even like engineering, I don't know what is it that I have but I'm utterly depressed, even thought of suicide sometimes.

And well, searching on the web I found this page and I'm relieved to see that I'm not alone. A lot of people passes a quarterlife crisis as it seems.

What has me more depressed than anything else is that I'm almost 24 and have nothing, literally nothing to put on my resume on the work experience field.


----------



## k8steroonis (Jul 19, 2013)

https://alpineaccessjobs.com/recruiting/reg/login/

at-home legit jobs? won't pay as much as your engineering jobs did, i'm sure but at least it's something you don't have to worry about leaving the house for


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Awwww Balrog!! I can TOTALLY relate  I am so sorry that you are one of the unfortunate souls who experience a slightly more severe "quarter life crisis". I am also 23, and BELIEVE ME, I am experiencing the exact same thing right now, too. Please take comfort in knowing that soooooo many other people are going through the same thing right now, there is never going to be an age where all of a sudden things get easier, you know? Every age has it's new set of challenges. Transitioning from college kid to adult is very difficult, and there is no pressure on you to all of a sudden become this super engineer (great job on the degree by the way, my god! You must be so smart!) It is OKAY to take baby steps and for now, while you're going through the process of medication/therapy, just live day to day. Guess what comes FIRST? Your mental health. You can worry about jobs and the workforce later after you learn to harnass some of your anxiety - medication and learning coping skills helps SO MUCH and will make you feel more accomplished, prepared, productive, and work more efficiently. Just please know that you are not alone! 

For now, please just let yourself have a little breathing room. Anxiety disorders/depression are all very real health problems, and you need to love YOU enough to give yourself the space to heal and then go on to make something great out of your life. We are young, there is no rush. Please have faith and believe in yourself and STOP BEATING YOURSELF UP! You graduated college, for god's sake! Can we talk about that, first??? lol 

xoxoxoxoSunny


----------



## g3nv (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry for bumping an old thread. I am in my 30s and am in the same situation. In and out of jobs since I started working at age 19 due to anxiety at work. Been unemployed for 3 years (since I last had a job) and starting a new job tomorrow. Something I never had any experience in. I am so overwhelmed with anxiety now that I can't sleep. In fact, I haven't been able to sleep since I got the offer 2 days ago. I feel like just rejecting the job tomorrow, right on my first day. What should I do? :crying:


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

g3nv said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread. I am in my 30s and am in the same situation. In and out of jobs since I started working at age 19 due to anxiety at work. Been unemployed for 3 years (since I last had a job) and starting a new job tomorrow. Something I never had any experience in. I am so overwhelmed with anxiety now that I can't sleep. In fact, I haven't been able to sleep since I got the offer 2 days ago. I feel like just rejecting the job tomorrow, right on my first day. What should I do? :crying:


Wow congratulations on getting the job! You did well for getting hired after so long i'm sure there's a good reason why because they must of thought you are a brilliant worker!! Just take a deep breath and go in tomorrow. It will be difficult. Go easy on yourself.


----------

